# How long does it last?



## Prosperosmoke (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

I know this depends on the pipesmoke but, on average, how long do four ounces of tobacco last you guys?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Quite a long time. I have different tobacs I rotate around so four ounces would take me a few weeks at least


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

let's see, there's about 3g in an average pipeful, say 8 or 9 bowls per oz, times 4, 36 bowls in 4 oz, 5 to 10 bowls per day......

i'll say 4 to 10 days, depending on how much time i have to smoke


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I really don't know. I always have way more on hand than I need. Most of the time the tobacco I am buying today won't be touched for a year or sometimes much more.

That 4oz = 36 bowls sounds reasonable.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Four ounces would last me forever becuase I never smoke more than one bowl a day and some days I don't even have a bowl. Threads like this remind me that I need to buy some more tobacco. I'm a college student so I don't exactly have money to spend on tobacco at the moment and I'm down to my last few ounces. NO!!!!!! Might cut into my food money to buy some more lol 
:chk


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I get about 10 to 12 bowls per ounce (average).


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know how long it lasts....just know when I have one bowl's worth left.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

I probably average about 15 bowls per ounce as I do a lot of smoking in cobs and relatively small bowled pipes. I'm awful at maths, but I tend to smoke just the 1 bowl per day so I make that about 2+ months for me to smoke through 4oz.

Quite a while I look at it like this


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Gosh never tried to calculate it but I smoke one or two bowls a day on average. I can only take a wild guess but I bet close to two months?


----------

